# Ultraforce Erfahrungen



## Raven280438 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC leisten.
Ich bin im Internet auf www.ultraforce.de gestoßen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder kann mir einen anderen guten Anbieter für Komplett-Gaming-PCs empfehlen?



Gruß


----------



## NoSyMe (8. Dezember 2008)

Ein bisschen Googlen wird dir zeigen das du die Finger davon lassen solltest 

Ein Arbeitskollege aus Österreich hatte sich vor einer Weile mal einen bestellt. Der Liefertermin wurde nicht eingehalten und er wurde um die 13-15 mal auf ein anderes Datum vertröstet. Nachdem der PC dann knapp ein halbes Jahr zu spät ankam waren nicht die Teile verbaut die eigentlich sollten. Ram und CPU von anderer Marke und anderen Spezifikationen.

Als er das Geld zurückverlangte hat man ihm, wieder mit knapp 2 Monaten Wartezeit jemanden vorbeigeschickt der den falschen PC mit einem vermeindlich richtigen auswechselt. Auch hier war wieder der Ram von einer nochmal anderen Marke.

Nachdem er mit einem Anwalt gedroht hatte bekam er wiederum nach einer Wartezeit von 3-4 Wochen endlich sein Geld wieder und der PC wurde abgeholt.


Am besten stellst du dir einen fertig-PC bei Alternate.de oder Hardwareversand.de selbst zusammen. Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du mich auch gern per PN kontaktieren


----------



## Raven280438 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Info.

Leider hab ich von Hardware nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, und wollte deshalb ein Komplett-PC kaufen 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand beim Zusammenstellen helfen. Preis ~1000 - ~1500 Euro

Gruß


----------

